# صلاة للشفاء من الاكتئاب والحزن الرديء



## candy shop (21 مايو 2008)

(أبى السماوى) 



أنت قلت .. أعلى أحد مشقات فليصلّ. (يعقوب 5: 13) لذا أتقدم إليك بكل مشقة داخلي ، بكل مشاعر اكتئاب وإحباط وحزن رديء وأصلي كي ما ترفع كل غمامة سوداء علي أفكاري وكل سلبية علي مشاعري . أصلي كي ما تطلق كياني الداخلي من كل ما يقيد نفسي ويجعل معنوياتي منخفضة .

ألمس نفسيتي ، ألمس جسدي ومشاعري وذهني وإرادتي وكل ما أثر عليه هذا الحزن الرديء . حول كل رماد في حياتي إلي جمال ، وكل نوح إلي دهن فرح ، وكل روح يائسة إلي تسبيح (أش 61: 3) . حول كل حزن إلي فرح ، وكل اكتئاب إلي بهجة ، أجعل كل وادي عخور بابا للرجاء (هوشع 2: 15) . وأحسم كل صراع في أفكاري ، وغير كل اتجاه للانهزامية والاستسلام لهذه المشاعر السلبية . 

أشكرك لأنك تشعر بي ، لأنك اختبرت معني الحزن ، أنت حملت أحزاننا (أش 53: 3) أنت أبو الرأفة وإله كل تعزية ، تعزينا في كل ضيقتنا (2 كو 1: 3) . أشكرك لأنك في يوم دعوتك أجبتني. شجعتني بقوة في نفسي (مزمور 138: 3)

في أسم أبنك يسوع أصلي .

 أمين.​


----------



## fight the devil (21 مايو 2008)

*رد على: صلاة للشفاء من الاكتئاب والحزن الرديء*

*آميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن
يا يســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوع
لا تردنــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا
فارغين اليديــــــــــــــــــــــن
شكرا اختي الصلاة حلوه كثيـر
ربنا يباركك وينورك اكثر و اكثــر*​


----------



## candy shop (21 مايو 2008)

*رد على: صلاة للشفاء من الاكتئاب والحزن الرديء*



salman shamoon قال:


> *آميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن
> يا يســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوع
> لا تردنــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا
> فارغين اليديــــــــــــــــــــــن
> ...



شكراااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## Meriamty (28 مايو 2008)

*رد على: صلاة للشفاء من الاكتئاب والحزن الرديء*




أشكرك لأنك تشعر بي ، لأنك اختبرت معني الحزن ، أنت حملت أحزاننا (أش 53: 3) أنت أبو الرأفة وإله كل تعزية ، تعزينا في كل ضيقتنا (2 كو 1: 3) . أشكرك لأنك في يوم دعوتك أجبتني. شجعتني بقوة في نفسي (مزمور 138: 3)

في أسم أبنك يسوع أصلي .

أمين.

ميرسى يا كاندى ربنا يباركك 



​


----------



## candy shop (29 مايو 2008)

*رد على: صلاة للشفاء من الاكتئاب والحزن الرديء*



Meriamty قال:


> أشكرك لأنك تشعر بي ، لأنك اختبرت معني الحزن ، أنت حملت أحزاننا (أش 53: 3) أنت أبو الرأفة وإله كل تعزية ، تعزينا في كل ضيقتنا (2 كو 1: 3) . أشكرك لأنك في يوم دعوتك أجبتني. شجعتني بقوة في نفسي (مزمور 138: 3)
> 
> في أسم أبنك يسوع أصلي .
> 
> ...




شكرااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا قمر

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## totty (17 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: صلاة للشفاء من الاكتئاب والحزن الرديء*

_أمـــــــــــــــين يارب يسوع استجب_​


----------



## marmar2010 (23 يونيو 2008)

صلاة جميلة اوى 
 ربنا يعوضك


----------



## candy shop (23 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: صلاة للشفاء من الاكتئاب والحزن الرديء*



totty قال:


> _أمـــــــــــــــين يارب يسوع استجب_​



شكرااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا توتى يا قمر​


----------



## candy shop (23 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: صلاة للشفاء من الاكتئاب والحزن الرديء*



marmar2010 قال:


> صلاة جميلة اوى
> ربنا يعوضك



ميرسى اوى يا حبيبتى

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## maiada (23 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: صلاة للشفاء من الاكتئاب والحزن الرديء*

_*آميييييين...*_


----------



## candy shop (24 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: صلاة للشفاء من الاكتئاب والحزن الرديء*



maiada قال:


> _*آميييييين...*_



شكراااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك

ربنا يباركك​


----------

